
Surviving the new MacBook Pro - robertwalsh0
http://bradfrost.com/blog/post/surviving-the-new-macbook-pro/
======
LordWinstanley
"Surviving" the new MacBook Pro? It must be hell for you. I feel your pain.

How many lives must have been ruined, since it was made compulsory to buy
every incremental hardware upgrade from Apple.

It certainly puts the trivial problems of those being bombed back into the
stone age in the Middle East, or dying of famine in South Sudan, into
perspective.

Maybe some of those folks could organise a collection for you?

